# US Stryker Brigade



## scm77 (3 Jan 2004)

Last night on ABC they had a great report about the US Stryker brigade.  There Stryker vehicles were different from the ones we are getting, mainly becuase instead of having a 105mm cannon, they only had a .50 calibre machine gun.  They could also hold 9 soldiers, which may be because there isn‘t a turret.  

It was really interesting, it said they could be deployed anywhere in the world within 96 hours.  I think this CF should be capable of this (as well as keeping our peacekeeping duties).  The only problem is, that brings us back to the Strategic Airlift debate.

It maybe on again sometime,  so you should check it out.


----------



## Evan (3 Jan 2004)

yea, strykers are cool. I live near where there staioned in hawaii, there were some protests awhile back about them causing ecological damage(but thats erelivant    ),


----------



## Pikache (3 Jan 2004)

Wrong forum. Off to foreign military forum.


----------



## scm77 (3 Jan 2004)

My bad, I just realized there is a foreign military forum.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jan 2004)

Good article on the Strykers:
 http://www.tribnet.com/news/iraq/stryker/story/4544450p-4519311c.html


----------



## Long in the tooth (23 Jun 2004)

This is a link to a short article on the deployment of Strykers from the US 'Army Logistician' magazine.

http://www.almc.army.mil/alog/issues/MarApr04/ALOG_NEWS_M_A_04.htm


----------



## AlphaCharlie (23 Jun 2004)

so whats the difference between this new Stryker and our Coyotes?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jun 2004)

The Coyotes are turreted with a 25mm gun for starters and are used as a surveillance vehicle (with gear) DSFV (without gear. These are just Wheeled APCs


----------



## Guardian (23 Jun 2004)

The vehicle's a fair bit different - the Stryker is essentially a LAV-III sans the turret. It's bigger and has a more powerful engine than the Coyote, but no high-tech surveillance package...


----------



## Lance Wiebe (23 Jun 2004)

The Stryker is the name for an entire family of vehicles, of which there will be a total of some 12 variants, including surveillance, mortar, APC, MGS, command post, engineer, FOO, and so on.

The Stryker APC is the first variant built and sent overseas.  It is equipped with a RWS, mounting one of 7.62, .50, or the MK19.  One of the reasons for not adopting the Delco turret was to keep the weight down so it can be transportable by C-130.  While our LAV III can be transported by the Herc, it is not transportable in a Herc while it is combat loaded, while the Stryker APC can carry some combat gear, enough to get away from the LZ, anyway.

As an aside, some of the Stryker variants are being built in the GD plant in California, and are almost completely new vehicles.  The Stryker MGS, which we may end up buying, has only 15% parts commonality with the LAV III.  This makes the common parts supply chain argument null and void, and cannot be used as an argument to buy the MGS.


----------



## Guardian (23 Jun 2004)

Only 15%!?

That's pretty sad... I've never heard that before, but then again, that's not exactly something they'd broadcast widely for all to know.  :


----------



## 12alfa (24 Jun 2004)

From most accounts they are doing well in Iraq.
They are more armoured than the Hummers, but not as much as a Tank, and they are fitting into the middle. They greatest effect is there not a loud as the tracks (M113) and able to move about without much fanfare, which is needed to mount  assults on areas of concern. Some have taken hits and come out well, as usuall some kit has been put on the outside and has caught on fire resulting in the veh being lost. They are learning to operate them better now. All in all the troops over like them, contary to what the press is reporting.


----------



## Yard Ape (14 Jul 2004)

Will any MGS be deploying with the upcomming troop rotatioon?


----------



## Lance Wiebe (15 Jul 2004)

Thankfully, we still haven't signed any contracts, so they won't be deploying any time soon.


----------



## 12alfa (15 Jul 2004)

No contracts yet. But we have allready spent lots of $ on what we don't have yet.

Can anyone say eh-101........again?

12Alfa


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Jul 2004)

Not sure Lance but I think Yard Ape was wondering about American deployments.    If so then I don't think any MGS are likely to be in the field before 2006 as the latest info I can find suggests that the first production tranche, beyond the Low Rate Initial Production used for testing and evaluation,   won't be off the line until late 2005.


Anybody got any more credible news?


----------



## Lance Wiebe (15 Jul 2004)

Silly me.  Of course he was.

The LRIP order is in effect until the new 05 fiscal year, so I think you are right on the money.  I certainly can't see any deployments before 06.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the whole shebang is canned by the US, and we cancel our plans for the PoS.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jul 2004)

You know even if the US canceal we'll still take them.   Can they fire on the move with the gun facing over the side?


----------



## Lance Wiebe (15 Jul 2004)

It can fire over the full 6400 mil arc.  As long as the vehicle is on relatively level ground.

But, from what I understand, the stab system is a lot less capable then the Leo's.

So can it fire accurately on the move?

Not really.


----------



## gnplummer421 (21 Dec 2004)

Just reading the news about the mess hall attack around the Mosul area of Iraq. The Stryker Brigade 1/25th, known I believe as "the Lancers" are there. Fort Lewis in Washington also houses the 1st SFG. My question: Is the Stryker Brigade concept working well in Iraq, and do the Special Operators and 1/25th work in close unison?


Gnplummer


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Dec 2004)

http://www.strykernews.com

Here's a whole site dedicated to news on Stryker Brigade developments.  I believe it is run by a person whose son is/was in the first Stryker Brigade sent over.  It has been rotated out and replaced.

Most posts and items are pretty supportive of the concept and kit.

Cheers.


----------



## gnplummer421 (21 Dec 2004)

Thanks Kirk,

Have the US Forces purchased any surveillance packages like our Coyotes?


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Dec 2004)

I have been following very closely the whole concept of the new U.S. Medium forces known as Stryker Brigade Combat Teams.
They are basically Brigades with 3 infantry battalions (mounted in stryker), cavalry squadron (equivalent to Canadian arm regt) wich does the whole ISTAR business, artillery battalion, engineer company and some other combat support and service support units.
The stryker infantry companies I find really interesting.
They consists of (organic to the coy itself, not attached)
-HQ platoon includes Command staff, FOO, snipers, a small stores and signalers
-Mortar platoon (2 x 120mm mortars in stryker)
-MGS platoon (3 x 105mm MGS)
-3 x rifle platoons (stryker mounted)

I was reading the field manual on the styker platoon and company tactics and I noticed they acknowledged that it is not a heavy armoured force but a mobile, fast moving and some what quick deployable (don't use hercs, use C-17) units designed almost sepcifically for the 3 block war..

I am thinking maybe the CF could borrow some ideas from this concept.
Maybe task infantry with LAVIII and MGS and give ARM the role of reconnaissance and ISTAR ?

Opinions out there? Ideas?


----------



## Infanteer (22 Dec 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/23505.0.html

There is already a running gun-battle about the issue on the armoured forum.


----------

